# Wyndham St. Thomas (Margaritaville)



## wilson14 (Jul 25, 2015)

Has anyone heard any updates about Wyndham St. Thomas that's supposed to open next month? I wasn't sure if any of the people that's booked there have received a welcome e-mail like most resorts. 

We are scheduled to go there in October in a one bedroom presidential reserve. I can tell the rooms are going to be nice, but I'd like to know about the water activities, the restaurant and bar, and anything else that might be at the resort.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 25, 2015)

Please report back to us on you finding after the trip...


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am also anxiously awaiting more information on Margaritavilla. Please post pictures, review, etc. I am hoping there will be some sort of grand opening special in 2016


----------



## mistalong (Jul 25, 2015)

This is the most recent info

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/margaritaville-set-for-august-opening-as-timeshare-1.1912723


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 25, 2015)

mistalong said:


> This is the most recent info
> 
> http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/margaritaville-set-for-august-opening-as-timeshare-1.1912723



Thanks for the info...62 Studios & 8 presidential Suites, is gonna make it difficult to reserve.

What exactly is a Presidential Suite? 

Can anyone comment on how the beach is at the resort?

Thank you


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for the info...62 Studios & 8 presidential Suites, is gonna make it difficult to reserve.
> 
> What exactly is a Presidential Suite?
> 
> ...



262 conversion condos will follow within the next ~3 years.  First wave is the beachfront units.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 26, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for the info...62 Studios & 8 presidential Suites, is gonna make it difficult to reserve.
> 
> What exactly is a Presidential Suite?
> 
> ...



No wonder I could only ever see studios available.


----------



## Ron2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for the info...62 Studios & 8 presidential Suites, is gonna make it difficult to reserve.
> 
> What exactly is a Presidential Suite?
> 
> ...



With so few Presidential units, apparently we had a stroke of luck to reserve a 1-BR Presidential Reserve for next winter. The website “Unit Information” only shows the Studios and 1, 2, and 3-BR Presidential units. The Presidential Suite reference must be just the newspaper’s description.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 26, 2015)

Ron2 said:


> With so few Presidential units, apparently we had a stroke of luck to reserve a 1-BR Presidential Reserve for next winter. The website “Unit Information” only shows the Studios and 1, 2, and 3-BR Presidential units. The Presidential Suite reference must be just the newspaper’s description.



I read "Presidential Suites" as any presidential units, whether they are 1, 2, or 3 BR.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jul 26, 2015)

mistalong said:


> This is the most recent info
> 
> http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/margaritaville-set-for-august-opening-as-timeshare-1.1912723




Thanks for posting.   At our recent owners update at GG, they were pushing Margaritaville hard.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 26, 2015)

clotheshorse said:


> Thanks for posting.   At our recent owners update at GG, they were pushing Margaritaville hard.



Yes, Margaritaville is the latest, greatest Wyndham thing.


----------



## Tia (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone know if there are extra fees/taxes associated w/the new Margaritaville in STT? Anyone familiar with Norma W. Chou ?, has offered us a rental for next winter here.


----------



## mistalong (Jul 28, 2015)

Tia said:


> Anyone know if there are extra fees/taxes associated w/the new Margaritaville in STT? Anyone familiar with Norma W. Chou ?, has offered us a rental for next winter here.



I called about a month ago to find out about the power/energy fees, they tried calling but they stated the phone wasn't in service yet, so they didn't have any info.


----------



## Smiles (Aug 8, 2015)

We had a Wyndham "update" today and I was told that this resort is only available to members with VIP status.  Can anyone tell me if this is true?  I never trust what I am told by Wyndham sales persons.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiles said:


> We had a Wyndham "update" today and I was told that this resort is only available to members with VIP status.  Can anyone tell me if this is true?  I never trust what I am told by Wyndham sales persons.



I heard because the unit count is so limited right now, they would like to give preferred status to MV and VIP members, then members at large for any remaining intervals.


----------



## Elizabeth O. (Aug 8, 2015)

We have a reservation for an ocean view studio deluxe there in December. Does anyone know what the options might be for getting around if we don't want to rent a car?


----------



## mistalong (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiles said:


> We had a Wyndham "update" today and I was told that this resort is only available to members with VIP status.  Can anyone tell me if this is true?  I never trust what I am told by Wyndham sales persons.




It's true, its only available to VIP's NOW.  Last month they closed the bug that would allow regular members to book at Margaritaville St. Thomas and Puerto Rico.  Luckily, I booked 2 rooms at Puerto Rico, and a Studio in St. Thomas for my paents.  For St. Thomas I purchased via Ron.  So there's always a way.


----------



## Smiles (Aug 8, 2015)

Last March I was able to book in Puerto Rico too. Without any problem. 

 I never knew that certain properties were off limit to non VIP members.  I thought that if you saved up enough points you could book anywhere.  Is this a new rule that they put in place?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 8, 2015)

mistalong said:


> It's true, its only available to VIP's NOW.  Last month they closed the bug that would allow regular members to book at Margaritaville St. Thomas and Puerto Rico.  Luckily, I booked 2 rooms at Puerto Rico, and a Studio in St. Thomas for my paents.  For St. Thomas I purchased via Ron.  So there's always a way.



Awwww they closed the wormhole


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2015)

Elizabeth O. said:


> We have a reservation for an ocean view studio deluxe there in December. Does anyone know what the options might be for getting around if we don't want to rent a car?



Taxis are plentiful. 
They charge per person
They are usually open air with benches on the back of pick up trucks. Very easy in and off.  In STT, they charge per passenger and per piece of luggage. All taxi fares are regulated by the government and are posted.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 10, 2015)

We are going end of February anyone know taxo rates?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistalong (Aug 10, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> We are going end of February anyone know taxo rates?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



I know you asked taxi rates but I did note the following on their page:

This resort offers the Margaritaville Pre-arrival Form to start your vacation sooner. Register up to 72 hours prior to arrival. Round trip shuttle transportation available for $40 per person. Payments automatically post to unit resort folio.


----------



## Tia (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.vinow.com/stthomas/getting_around_stt/taxi_stt/  always verify before getting in


----------



## Elizabeth O. (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for the taxi links.

Our welcome letter included a link to fill out the pre-arrival form.  

 "Start your vacation sooner by completing the Margaritaville Pre-arrival Form (https://www.wyndhamvopromotions.com/mvc/) so that you can jump right in for fun in the sun." 

One of the questions on the form was whether we wanted to use the shuttle to the resort. It is $20 per person to the resort, $40 round trip.


----------



## wilson14 (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone returned from Wyndham St. Thomas? The only pictures I've seen are of the pool...nothing of the rooms besides the design plans.


----------



## mistalong (Aug 19, 2015)

*Pics from Facebook*

This is all I've seen thus far

https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8b32aafff4a82b9affa2b2d5aff1a692&oe=566F05D3

https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1fa697e9de5ca2317a82db2223740b35&oe=563634CC

https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=eb20306cbe609321c33fa85dfa0c6207&oe=567C7566


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

wilson14 said:


> Has anyone returned from Wyndham St. Thomas? The only pictures I've seen are of the pool...nothing of the rooms besides the design plans.



First check-in was Friday.  I'm a little miffed they didn't come on here and post a review and photos.  Where do they think they are, vacationing in the Caribbean?


----------



## mistalong (Aug 29, 2015)

*Restaurant*

Someone at least posted the restaurant.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...garitaville-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html


----------



## RJAYL (Oct 16, 2015)

So I am being offered resale's points at this resort, will I be able to book prime winter weeks if it is my home resort but I am not a VIP?


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 16, 2015)

RJAYL said:


> So I am being offered resale's points at this resort, will I be able to book prime winter weeks if it is my home resort but I am not a VIP?



Yes, at 13 months.


----------



## RJAYL (Oct 16, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Yes, at 13 months.



Thank's that works for me anything else to worry about?


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 16, 2015)

RJAYL said:


> Thank's that works for me anything else to worry about?



Just that you don't like the resort or that you buy the resale and then see the same points for half the price a month later


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Is this a deeded property converted to points, that may affect when you can book.  Maybe only that week at 13 months.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Is this a deeded property converted to points, that may affect when you can book.  Maybe only that week at 13 months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Huh?

First, Margaritaville is all UDI.

Second, a Fixed Week conversion has 13 month ARP at your home resort, just like a UDI does.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 16, 2015)

I owned a udi, I always thought you could only book your deed week, I didn't know you could book ANY week at 13 months.  Dang, owned that this since 1982, and never knew that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiles (Oct 21, 2015)

Could someone kindly remind me on what does UDI mean? Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Huh?
> 
> <snip>
> Second, a Fixed Week conversion has 13 month ARP at your home resort, just like a UDI does.



No, FW conversions ONLY have ARP as the underlying week. But I believe, this PR resort is all UDI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2015)

UDI - Undivided Interest .. is in the ownership. Wyndham UDI points on your deed are described a 154,000/382,577.800 ownership of the XZY resort.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 21, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> No, FW conversions ONLY have ARP as the underlying week. But I believe, this PR resort is all UDI.



Well this is disappointing 

And yes, MV is all UDI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> No, FW conversions ONLY have ARP as the underlying week. But I believe, this PR resort is all UDI.





Ty1on said:


> Well this is disappointing
> 
> And yes, MV is all UDI.



Yes, you are NOT be the only unhappy/disappointed camper at Wyndham-world regarding Fixed Weeks converted to points AND the value of ARP.

I have several South Florida Snow Bird weeks in points? Why?::::
I can rebook and get the VIP discount -- if I like to gamble.
I get to pay for a Guest Certificate if I send a friend.
I get to pay $.57 per 1K in points as the CWP fee.
I can cancel and use the points later in the year.


----------

